# Tritronics G2s



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

For those of you that have then new G2 collars, what is your oppinion of them? Are they still having as many problems as they did when they first hit the market? What kind of problems have you experienced?

My Pro 500 XL is having issues and I think it may be time for an upgrade, but Im not sold on going back with tritronics. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought a G2 Sport 50 mainly to use when working the dogs in the yard. I've had it about 4 months and like it so far. The receiver seems to hold a charge for a fairly long time.
PLUS, there's a photo of a very nice Golden (<<<) on the packaging! :wink:  
Andy


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a TT G2 200 and love it. I am getting a TT G2 500 soon.
________
Hawaii marijuana dispensary


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*tritronics G2*

I have a G2 500 and have had no problems. Upgraded from the Sport 50 and it's like going from a pinto to a porche. I am very pleased.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Got a Flyway Special G2. No problems as of yet. Battery lasts incredibly long time. I got it just after Thanksgiving and haven't recharged it yet. Also have the 12v car adaptor but wonder if I will ever need it.


----------

